# no different than you, but can you help with an advice?



## mimika (Feb 23, 2012)

The long story -short. I married a man that I was not sure I want,was pregnant with him and it seem to be the right thing to do. Then came the second and the 3-rd child, and our relationship didn;t got better.I talk about divorce for 7 years now, I am not happy, I became a negative and boring person, I do not like myself anymore. 
We moved in another country with the idea to start over. It doesn''t work. People do not change. I do not love him,I do not consider him a friend anymore. He stays on my money and does not search any work. I am disapointed that we can not work it out.
He wants the custody of our 3 boys,maybe he thinks it is easy and the state will offer him some help.
I want to share the custody,in time the kids will make their own decisions,and for a short period I will have time to start working on my professional life,and see new people. It is suffocating, for years. Please give me an advice, should I sustain him for one more year, or at least until he finds a job? how can I make the separation run easy for the kids,they are 5,4,2y?


----------



## oneandonly2 (Feb 8, 2012)

i'm considering leaving a bad marriage . i also have little kids to think of. .. from the advice i've gathered, of those who have done it, it is easier for everybody if you do it when the kids are too young to 'get it' .

-with that said ... i still haven't left...and have just begun an affair... so i'm not practicing what i preach ... yet .


----------

